# H. spadix taxonomy.



## whoami? (Jan 26, 2003)

I've seen this scorpion classified as H. arizonensis, H. spadix, and H. arizonensis spadix.

Well, it's obviously not H. arizonensis. 

But is it a completely different species, or just a subspecies?

Which is correct? H. spadix, or H. arizonensis spadix?


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 27, 2003)

I believe that arizonensis and spadix are 2 seperate but very closely related sp.. 

Atrax


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 27, 2003)

Thats correct Atrax,

H.arizonensis and H.spadix are two closely related but seperate species.  Usually when you seen them labeled as H.arizonensis spadix its a cop out and it means they don't know which species they have.  They both look very similar in appearance. They both can be kept in identical environments.

Both of these scorpions have yellowish colored legs and metasoma (tail).  The body of H.spadix is evenly dark in color ranging from a brownish to blackish color.  The body of H.arizonensis can have the same color range but has a lighter region at the front of the head.

H.arizonensis
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_arizonensis1.jpg

H.spadix
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_spadix.jpg


John
];')


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jan 27, 2003)

here go ... x2.


----------

